# NE - Looking for player in Nebraska, Omaha area



## Mystery Man (Nov 5, 2005)

reply to this thread if interested.


----------



## Cedric (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm interested...

I live in Lincoln, but work in Omaha (Papillion). It would depend some on when you game and whatnot, but I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Palaner (Dec 14, 2005)

Depends on how old you are, I guess.  I might start up a group here at Dana College in Blair.


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 14, 2005)

Cedric said:
			
		

> I'm interested...
> 
> I live in Lincoln, but work in Omaha (Papillion). It would depend some on when you game and whatnot, but I would definitely be interested.




The game isn't too far from Wahoo actually.


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 14, 2005)

Palaner said:
			
		

> Depends on how old you are, I guess.  I might start up a group here at Dana College in Blair.




36 years old.


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry it took so long to reply, I sort of gave up on this thread.


----------

